
U.N. says Greece has no right to stop accepting asylum requests - sahin-boydas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-syria-security-greece-un/un-says-greece-has-no-right-to-stop-accepting-asylum-requests-idUSKBN20P2BH
======
TheCapeGreek
Is it actually a requirement for asylum applications to be open in UN member
states? Not too clued up on that myself.

Additionally, UN doesn't seem to want to lift a finger for Greece in this
situation either or suggest some alternative. If you've read even the tiniest
bit about Greco-Turkish relations, you'd know that doing nothing would be a
complete ego suicide for either country.

The EU wants to defend its piece of pie and is being helpful this time round
at least, especially since bucking to Erdogan's constant blackmailing is not a
recipe for having a healthy treasury.

Lastly, Greek bureaucracy is terrible enough that even with asylum
applications postponed, the same amount of work on the current ones would be
done. All sane and capable Greeks left the country already.

------
anjel
Refugee status in Greece gets you out of a warzone, but refugee living
conditions provided by Greece are arguably below reasonable subsistence
levels. [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/09/moria-
refugee-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/09/moria-refugee-camp-
doctors-story-lesbos-greece)

~~~
akmarinov
Won’t people just migrate to the wealthier countries anyway? No one wants to
stay in Greece, people want to go to Germany, the UK or France.

